# Good manual grinder



## Vladyslav (May 11, 2018)

Hi. One month ago find in youtube Poland company that make manual grinders and tampers.

And I preorder one . They sell it from 1 June .

If somebody interesting check it . Its good quality in my mind .


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

I don't speak Polish, so know nothing of the size of burrs or adjustment mechanism, but the contraption for holding it while you grind is a good idea.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

@Stanic


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Sorry, can't help, it's in russian language


----------



## kjarsheim (Sep 24, 2016)

Just checked out their website - Kazak is the Polish company, looks like a lot of experience in blade sharpening also fwiw. Google Translate works ok on the site.

Long story short, 47mm burrs, 840-odd grams weight

Sort of a trainee Kinu at about 60% of the price of a Kinu M47 (landed in Australia that is)


----------

